# Spares



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

I reversed my 9048 in to my car on the drive and cracked the rear offside trim panel which needs to be replaced(OK, now wipe the tears of laughter from your eyes and carry on reading  )

I have had an estimate from a Rapido dealer, who I prefer not to name. This was approved by the insurer in mid July and I understood the parts had been ordered.

It is now December and bearing in mind that Rapido are shut for August the dealer has had three clear months to obtain the bits. Repeated phone calls get the reply "we will phone you when they are in" The phone traffic as all one way, from me.

Anyway, does anyone have knowledge of Rapido being slow on spares delivery. These should be stock items since they are still used on new vans (Mine is an 2008) I am starting to think my dealer is being less than efficient, but I don't want to start making a fuss if delay is the general rule.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ian

No personal experience because that's one of the reasons I would be unlikely to buy a foreign van. _(I'm not being smug - just stating why I can't offer first hand information. I do read a lot of posts on here though. :roll: :roll: )_

In answer to your question we do seem to get an inordinate number of posts on here complaining about slow delivery of bits and pieces for most marques of Continental vans.

Some members have contacted their factory directly and thumped the table a bit . . . and appear to have speeded things up somewhat. If your dealer is at fault this might be your best option. No foreign van producer will want a British agent who frustrates customers!!

Might it be worth having a browse in the various dedicated "foreign van" forums on here to see if Rapido are better, worse or similar to the others. That may give you some "ammunition" at least.

As for the tears of laughter . . . not from one who once reversed his own car into his wife's!! 8O 

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Your situation doesn't sound good - the dealer should be more responsive than you've described.

I obviously don't know which dealer you're using.

We find Highbridge Caravans are good and they do enjoy a fairly sound reputation. We use them because they are our nearest Chausson dealer, but they are also a main agent for Rapido.

(It may of course be Highbridge that is causing you grief, but I'd be a bit surprised if it is them.)

Hope you get sorted out soon.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hows the car?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Car*



JIMY said:


> Hows the car?


. 
Only a slight scuff mark on the bumper which I've polished out 
So I was lucky as far as that's concerned


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

You could be a little devious and contact the factory via email and see how long it would be to order the part you need. Then ring dealer and if necessary kick them.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Would a repair be out of the question?
I recently had a damaged bumper which was £400 for the part plus painting and fitting.
I took my van to a body shop who charged £200 and I cannot see the repair.
Just a thought.
Alan


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Your dealer really should of taken delivery of the parts at the latest mid-Sept. Overall Rapido are very quick with parts. I should get back onto your dealer. I see you are based in Suffolk so not sure who you would of used.
Just out of interest just how much damage have you done?
Maybe you would like to contact Wokingham who are very good at Rapido panel repairs.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to say, have you not chased the dealer previously??

I certainly would not have left it this long, or just left it with the dealer to inform me, I would have been chasing from the off, to the dealer, and also Rapido themselves

Having said that, I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*parts*



steco1958 said:


> I have to say, have you not chased the dealer previously??
> 
> I certainly would not have left it this long, or just left it with the dealer to inform me, I would have been chasing from the off, to the dealer, and also Rapido themselves
> 
> Having said that, I hope you get it sorted.


Well yes. I chased then in August but I was in France for Sept/Oct (could have collected myself) and continued to enquire in Nov.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have had an estimate from a Rapido dealer, who I prefer not to name. This was approved by the insurer in mid July and I understood the parts had been ordered.


I thought insurers didn't pay out for two colliding vehicles owned by the same policy holder.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

namder said:


> > I have had an estimate from a Rapido dealer, who I prefer not to name. This was approved by the insurer in mid July and I understood the parts had been ordered.
> 
> 
> I thought insurers didn't pay out for two colliding vehicles owned by the same policy holder.


I don't know about that, both vehicles are owned by me, the matter has not been raised and the insurer knows it was my own vehicle I collided with. In any case they are not with the same Company. I have checked both my policies and neither have such a restriction. I am covered for accidental damage of whatever nature which does not have to be relating to the driving of the vehicle and whether caused by myself or another.

For example if one of my large trees falls over in a storm onto my car on my drive, can I claim, Yes of course I can. Even though both the house and car insurance are with the same company.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Weekly delivery*

I was informed by Rapido that they deliver to UK on a weekly basis.
My supplier was also very lax in getting essential parts for my 7090f.
Often claimed parts were difficult to get until they paid up front. Even then they ordered wrong parts too often to be an error on a computer, just incompetence on their part in the ordering processes, as the part number was suppied .

Found out that Wokingham Rapido dealer has a weekly delivery.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

rosalan said:


> Would a repair be out of the question?
> ...Alan


We've cracked the same panel on our 7090 (twice - laugh yourself) but both cracks were down around the bottom and I've bonded them back together with some composites on the inside. Neither notice because of their location but both were about 9" long.

This panel is quite tough abs though as one incident stove in the front wing a ducato with the light cluster and, apart from lower down, there was only a hairline crack next to the lights.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

> I don't know about that, both vehicles are owned by me, the matter has not been raised and the insurer knows it was my own vehicle I collided with. In any case they are not with the same Company. I have checked both my policies and neither have such a restriction. I am covered for accidental damage of whatever nature which does not have to be relating to the driving of the vehicle and whether caused by myself or another.


I am quoting from my Direct Line exclusions list: "Damage caused by any driver insured by this policy to any property they own or are responsible for." This has been an exclusion on all the motor policies I have had over 40+ years.

After re-reading your second post I noticed you are not claiming for damage to your car so the above wouldn't apply in this instance. However if you try and claim for both vehicles, you may have a problem.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

namder said:


> > I have had an estimate from a Rapido dealer, who I prefer not to name. This was approved by the insurer in mid July and I understood the parts had been ordered.
> 
> 
> I thought insurers didn't pay out for two colliding vehicles owned by the same policy holder.


They do but you cannot 'claim' damages against yourself. This means that each policy pays out in it's own right, assuming comprehansive cover, with each having to have ther excesses applied. On renewal it is likely that both policies are loaded.

I am not sure of what happens if third party insurance is held on either of the two vehicle but if both third party then I do not think either policy pays out.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*spares*



namder said:


> > I don't know about that, both vehicles are owned by me, the matter has not been raised and the insurer knows it was my own vehicle I collided with. In any case they are not with the same Company. I have checked both my policies and neither have such a restriction. I am covered for accidental damage of whatever nature which does not have to be relating to the driving of the vehicle and whether caused by myself or another.
> 
> 
> I am quoting from my Direct Line exclusions list: "Damage caused by any driver insured by this policy to any property they own or are responsible for." This has been an exclusion on all the motor policies I have had over 40+ years.
> ...


There was no damage to the car so nothing to claim. My policies do not have the restriction that yours does. Thank you very much for your interest.


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I am sorry to of missed your p.m. Have now p.m.ed you back


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Rapido A class*

Some may remember that I have been waiting a long time (6 months) for my dealer to obtain parts from Rapido. I cannot understand why people just cannot run a business that cannot even acomplish basics of just keeping in touch.

I Had a chat with Anthony at Rapido Fr. today, a very polite and helpful chap. I can assure readers that the problem does not originate from Rapido.

Anthony did say that Rapido are very happy to speak with their UK customers and he asked me to put out a post to the effect that he should prefferaby be contacted by telephone, +33243301070, and that the correct email is "[email protected]", messages sent here will reach him but please do not use any other email address you may have. It is better to telephone though.


----------

